# Oven Baked Onion Rings?



## htc (Jul 7, 2005)

Hey, has anyone ever tried oven baken onion rings? How does it turn out? I noticed that most recipes are pretty similar, some sort of wet bath and then crumbs of some sort. 

I bought 2 walla walla onions that I want to make onion rings but for health reasons, dont want to deep fry. Was thinking of having oven baked chicken to go with it.


----------



## htc (Jul 8, 2005)

Ok I tried this last night. Took Walla Walla onions, cut dipped in egg whites and then in a mix of crumbs, paremsan cheese and black pepper. It was WONDERFUL!!! They don't have the exact taste of the deep fried rings, but I acually prefer them because I don't feel really guilty about eating it and I can have more!  

I cooked the rings in a 450 oven for 15 minutes.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks htc - did you cut them fat or skinny?  (really bad verbage I know!!! )


----------



## htc (Jul 8, 2005)

I cut them about the size that you get in a restaurant.I'm very excited because I have a whole 1 1/2 onions left so I'm going to make a ton tonight!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks htc - but I still need a tad clarification - only because of the cooking time.  Would you say they are more 1/2" or 1" rounds.  We have restaurants that do the super skinny and then the big huge fat ones (sorry to be a pain but I really want to make these).


----------



## htc (Jul 8, 2005)

No problem.  I think it was closer to 1 inch. Play around and add herbs, I did that for some and think those turned out pretty good. Let me know how you like them. I love junk food, so am so happy when I can find a close healthy alternative!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## jkath (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks for the info, htc! They sound wonderful!


----------



## kleenex (Jul 8, 2005)

Well I think they taste better deep fried in some oil.

If you cook them at the right temperature very little oil will get soaked up by the onion rings.


----------



## htc (Jul 9, 2005)

I think anything tastes better when deep fried.   But for health and weight reasons, I have to find alternatives. hehehe Then I can pig out and eat more!


----------



## Constance (Jul 9, 2005)

That sounds good, htc...think I'll give it a try. We love sweet onions just about any way, and like you, try to avoid fried foods.


----------

